# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  PIGEON ADULTE HANDICAPE

## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir,
j'ai récupéré un pigeon adulte après l'avoir poursuivi le pauvre pendant une demi-heure et on a réussi à 4 à l'attraper, je l'avais repéré lors de ma tournée de nourrissage des pigeons et il avait mangé de bon appétit les graines, donc on peut en déduire qu'il a une bonne vitalité.
Des serres sont repliées sur elles-même, et il avait son aile droite qui trainait au sol, c'est en le fatiguant que j'ai pu ralllier à sa cause trois personnes et le voîlà dans la caisse de transport de mes chats. 
Je l'ai transporté dans un sac en tissu avec mes courses!
Je viens de laisser un appel à Volée de piafs. 


Son aile est mobile mais elle ne le porte pas plus haut qu'un marche, et il n'arrivait pas à voler pour s'échapper, sinon à marcher avec ses pattes très repliées vers l'intérieur.
Si vous avez des pistes, des conseils et toute info disponible pour sa sauvegarde, dites-le moi!
J'avais récupéré un bébé qui était viable mais il a dépérit récemment... et je ne voudrais pas de tragédie de ce genre à nouveau. 

Je n'ai pas l'expérience de sauvetage des oiseaux, sinon, un pigeon qui a chuté devant moi d'un immeuble, que j'ai ramassé groggi et qui après une bonne nuit de sommeil est reparti, et un autre remis via la LPO à un vétérinaire qui n'a pas survécu pendant son transfert vers la LPO de Nantes, suite à un hémorragie interne. Je l'avais trouvé au bord d'un trottoir sur l'asphalte, sans doute choqué par une voiture.

Il est installé sur du tissu, avec de l'eau et des graines, il a l'oeil vif, orange, adulte donc, et c'est un beau ramier!
j' avais donné la paille que j'avais acheté pour Ava, mais j'irai en prendre demain.

MERCI POUR LUI ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

J'espère qu'il va se remettre de ses émotions car il a été très stressé d'avoir ces humains s'acharner pour le "capturer", son coeur battait à tout rompre, c'est terrible. Quand je l'ai mis dans la cage de transport, son corps était tellement raide que j'ai cru qu'il était mort. 
Je connais le Rescue pour destresser les chats et chiens et autres amis poilus, mais connaissez-vous un truc pour relaxer un pigeon?

----------


## Petite Etoile

20h15 Je viens d'avoir un appel de Volée de piafs, qui me recommande d'emmener monsieur pigeon chez un vétérinaire partenaire, et me dit qu'il avisera s'il est viable ou pas. Moi je vois bien qu'il est en forme, et le doute s'insinue sur une potentielle euthanasie si sa fracture à l'aile est difficilement guérissable et si ses serres le condamnent... car le principe étant que les oiseaux retrouvent leur autonomie. 
Il n'y a pas de dispositif pour les oiseaux handicapés? 

En connaissez-vous?

La personne n'a pas su me dire si je pouvais avoir des nouvelles du pigeon... au titre que le véto peut être très occupé, soit, je comprends mais quand même, je ne livre pas un colis, si vous avez des pistes alternatives si en effet il est considéré comme non viable dans le cadre des sauvetages classiques, avez- vous des pistes d'adoption pour des oiseaux handicapés?

J'attends votre retour jusqu'à midi et je passe chez le véto dans l'après-midi, cet intervalle peut être salvateur pour ce pauvre pigeon car il y a bien moyen de ne pas lui ôter la vie... juste parce qu'il ne vole pas... ça va là... 
Quand est-ce qu'on va respecter la vie, même brinqueballante?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Des nouvelles du pigeon, qui est sain et sauf. Il a en fait un hématome au niveau de l'aile et ses pattes se sont recroquevillées car elles étaient engluées de fèces et elles ont été traitées avec un anti inflammatoire car le vétérinaire au départ craignait une paralysie. 
Donc, madame Pigeon est saine et sauve et fera partie du prochain convoi vers le site de Volée de Piafs. 
Je suis si contente pour elle!
On peut clore ce post!

----------


## duma762000

Bravo pour ce beau sauvetage. et votre persévérance qui l'a sauvée. Car Mr est une Mme, si j'ai bien suivi.  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Duma76200, oui, une dame pigeon toute mimi qui a des pattes "toute brillantes" ::  dorénavant, m'a-t-on dit au cabinet, après traitement et lustrage, j'ai oublié de préciser! Merci!

J' ai conservé l' affreuse vidéo que l'odieuse mégère qui m' avait confié le bébé pigeon Ava m' a envoyée après le décès du pauvre petit, qui montre un enfant entrain de hurler de peur parce qu' un oiseau lui pique la tête à deux reprises alors qu'il dévale une pente en trotinette, c'est vraiment minable et cruel pour Ava qui lui a été privé d'être emmené dans les 24h alors que je l'avais avec moi.... ET TOUT CE QUE CETTE IDIOTE SANS COEUR a trouvé à faire c'est de me harceler et de m'envoyer cette vidéo glauque pour clore ce sauvetage qui a coûté la vie à ce bébé innocent. Triste monde.

Repose en paix, petit chéri Ava, tu es dans mon coeur.

Et toi, belle dame pigeon, bientôt tu pourras retrouver ton vol magnifique!

----------

